# Midwest Haunters Convention 2006!



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone been to this? My hubby and I are thinking about going and since it is quite a trip, want some opinions on it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You you can attend, I would recomend it.
In fact, I would recomend anything that is close enough for you.


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks. I really want to attend Ironstock, but already have obligations that week.......maybe next year.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Ironstock is a great time as well. Unfortunately it looks like I will miss it this year.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

THANX Barry, For adding me in as a last minute FXseminar! looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

*MHC Extended Workshops*

The Midwest Haunters Convention is quickly approaching! The vendor tradeshow floor is soldout, the bus tour is filling, and pre-registration continues! MHC is also offering a number of pre and post-convention workshops. These extended workshops, with small class sizes are ideal for getting valuable information and learning from some of the best speakers in the industry. Register now to be guaranteed a seat as all are limited participation. Complete information about these classes can be found at www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com.


Wolfe Brothers Makeup Workshop 
By the Wolfe Brothers on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, July 12, 13, 14, 2006; from 10 am – 5 pm. Cost varies from $200 - $450 for 1 to 3 days 


Hands On Special Effects Makeup Workshop 
By Gene Flaharty from Mehron Friday July 14, 2006 8 am - Noon Cost $75


Scaring for a Living Workshop 
Friday, July 14, 2006 from 8 am – 5 pm . Cost $100 


Complete Creative Character Building Workshop 
Friday, July 14, 2006 from 9 am – 4 pm . Cost $100


Secrets of Magic Workshop
By Chris Handa Friday July 14, 2006 Noon – 4 pm . Cost $50 


Bloody MarySpecial Effects Makeup Workshop 
By Bobbie Weiner Monday, July 17, 2006 from 9 am – 2:30 pm. Cost $75


Pashur Airbrush Makeup Workshop 
Monday, July 17, 2006 10 am – 10 pm . Cost $150 



If you are planning on attending the show please book your hotel room as soon as possible. Last year we sold out our hotel and we expect to again this year. This year’s hotel is next to the convention center and there are four other conventions happening that weekend so expect other groups to be booking rooms. Get yours now! 

All of the details about the 2006 Midwest Haunters Convention can be found at www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com or call Barry at 614-361-1466.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow! Here it is less than three weeks until MHC and exciting developments continue to happen!

Hearse Show

We have just secured special parking for hearses and other haunt cars. This parking will be just outside of the convention facilities and will provide a great opportunity to show off your ride! Space will be limited so email Barry ([email protected]) for further details and reservation info.

Call For Actors

Our Friday Night bus tour will be heading back to Dead Acres this year. This year will be very different as Dead Acres will be fully operational! Owner Tim May has told us that he will need 50-60 actors for the night. We already have a number of commitments from Ben Armstrong and the Netherspawn as well as our local acting troupe Feature Creatures. If you have a desire to get into costume and play that night let Barry know and we will find a spot for you.

Early Discounts Ending!

All of the early registration discounts are ending soon. The discounted price on the weekend seminars ends July 1. Take advantage of this special price by registering and paying this week. As of today the special hotel rate is still being offered. This rate may end may end at any time so make your reservations now and save yourself $30-40 per night.

Pre and Post-Convention Workshops

Registration for the pre and post-convention workshops will be closing soon. Guarantee your spot in these exciting and informative workshops by registering now!

For more information see our website at www.midwesthauntersconvention.com or call 614-361-1466.

We hope to see you in July!

Barry, Kathy, Kelly, and Neena


----------

